# Mavs vs Grizz (Nov 6)



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (2-0) vs Memphis Grizzlies (0-2)



Starting Lineups:






































vs.








































Key Matchup:

















*</center>


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I will wait the Rockets vs Grizzles match to make my prediction about this game. :yes:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I predict that the Grizz win this in a close one. They are 0-2 and the Mavs are 2-0 so Memphis needs this game more. 

DAL - 99
MEM - 100

Dirk - 25 pts
Damp - 10 rebs
Terry - 5 asts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Mavs 109
Grizz 98

Dirk 34pts


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas - 104
Memphis - 102

Dirk - 28 points
Dirk - 9 rebounds
Harris - 7 assists
If Quis is starting, scratch that and have Daniels - 8 assists


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Dallas 124
Memphis 98 

they can't sneak up on teams anymore


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Pinto's breakdown*

*Mavs vs. Grizzlies, Nov. 6*
Will the Mavericks strong early season start continue on Saturday night (November 6 at 7:30pm CT) at American Airlines Center against Memphis? That’s a question whose answer will be of interest around the entire Western Conference. 

This is a significant early November game because it matches two teams that could well be fighting for one of the four cherished post season round one home court spots. You may recall, last season it was the Mavericks and Memphis jousting for the number five playoff seed right up until their head-to-head meeting in the next to last game of the regular season decided it. 

Early this year, while Dallas has been quite impressive in dispatching Sacramento and New Orleans, the Grizzlies suffered a stunning season opening Wednesday night 12-point setback to undermanned Washington at home. The Griz shocked the league last season by winning 50 regular season games en route to their first-ever post season berth and will confront increased expectations all season long. The Mavs would appear to catch a scheduling break that they’ll look to take advantage of as Memphis will be battling them on the second night of a back-to-back sequence, having met Houston Friday night at the Fed Ex Forum in Tennessee. 

This game will feature two of the NBA’s strongest bench units colliding. Dallas has gotten out-standing play from Jason Terry, Jerry Stackhouse, Marquis Daniels and Allan Henderson in reserve thus far. The Grizzlies will counter with a corps of subs that include defensive minded Shane Battier, hustling three point threat Brian Cardinal, quick floor leader Earl Watson, streaky shooter Mike Miller and active rebounding force Lorenzen Wright. Whose super subs will prevail? The answer to that question could well determine the outcome of the game.

The most intriguing one-on-one matchups in regard to the opposing starting units focus on the shooting guard, where strong post-up threat Bonzi Wells will be contested by rangy Josh Howard. And the battle at the power forward between two of the game’s premiere foreign born players. Dirk Nowitzki will look to continue his early season stellar play in all phases against Griz stand-out Pau Gasol. While Dirk is more comfortable facing the basket, dropping through jumpers, Gasol’s far more at home operating in the low-post with his back to the basket. Nowitzki’s sharpened passing skills (5.0 apg thus far) could give him the edge in this matchup.

Facing the Griz on the second night of a back-to-back on their home floor, the Mavericks would love to generate an accelerated tempo. Whether or not they’re able to start it and sustain it will likely be dictated by rookie point guard Devin Harris’ ability to forget about a sub par individual showing Wednesday night in New Orleans. If he’s able to put that one out of mind or better still apply lessons learned from that night, he should be able to generate a consistent running game against the frenetic ball of energy that is his opposite number Jason Williams of Memphis. 

This will be a fun Saturday night of NBA action. Hubie Brown coached teams always bring a ton of energy and effort, so Dallas must be prepared for 48 minutes of intense play. We’ll learn more about the essence of this new-look Mavericks team in this one. But if they’re able to come with the same unselfish demeanor offensively and commitment to stop their individual man defensively that we’ve seen thus far, they should exit American Airlines Center 3-0 at night’s end


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Gasol with 8/3 after 4 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Why would you take Dirk off so soon

Dev with the block on Stro


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

15 point advantage of the second quarter, much better. Dirk with 16/9 at halftime


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Damp with a Double-Double


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

great game!!!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Our defense is soooo much better than the past seasons. Great Game especially Dampier


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

DHarris with 14 pts and Terry with 15 off the bench. 

Nice to see they can share playing time and both produce.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

O Hell Yeah....and the fact that they both bring different aspects to the game makes Dallas WAYYYYY more versitile....we have so many optioins when it comes to different styles we want to play, and the type of game we want our opponents to play...


I'M HYPE!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------

